

Parameters of the Space Shuttle based on the size of a horse's ass. Not. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.snopes.com/history/american/gauge.asp

======
julius_geezer
Before WW I and perhaps after, the Russian gauge differed from the western
European, not least as an anti-invasion measure. Charles Babbage agitated to
no effect for a broader gauge, by the way.

